# Wo die wilden Büffel röhren (Hunter S Thompson)



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (7. Januar 2018)

*Wo die wilden Büffel röhren (Hunter S Thompson)*

Schaut Euch das an. Ich habs getan. Und ich hab mir wirklich gar nichts erwartet. Gar nichts. 
Bill Murray? Ich meine, wir sprechen hier von Hunter S Thompson, und dann Bill Murray?
Ghostbusters Bill Murray? Jap! Der Film ist aus den 80ern, .. um präzise zu sein von 1980.
Und wenn ich sage, dass er besser ist - um WELTEN BESSER ist - als Fear and Loathing 
in Las Vegas, so muss man mir das nicht glauben. Nein, ich erwarte sogar von sämtlichen 
Thompson-Interessenten (die wahrscheinlich diesen Film weit früher gekannt haben, als 
ich es habe), dass sie mir NICHT GLAUBEN. Und es kann sein - es ist sogar sehr wahrscheinlich,
dass dieser Film, dem Ein- oder Anderen nicht im selben Maße zusagen wird, wie Fear and Loathing.

.. Mir hat er bis jetzt besser gefallen. Eine halbe Stunde fehlt mir noch, ich hab das Ende noch nicht
gesehen und könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich einfach abschalte. Ich hab genug gesehen und es hat 
mich überzeugt. Ein Film von 1980 - mit Bill Murray - über Hunter S Thompson, der besser ist als
Fear and Loathing. Trotz Johnny Depp in einer seiner Glanzrollen, vielleicht der Glanzrolle. 
Where the Buffalo roam ist ein interessanter Film, der mich ungefähr 15 Jahre, nachdem ich 
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, genauso wie dieser fesseln konnte.


Das ist meine Empfehlung für heute. Und wann immer heute ist - ansehen!


----------

